# jump stitch



## ProdigyMarketing (Jan 22, 2010)

When digitizing, how do I get rid of my jump stitches? Are they necessary?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Jumps appear when you do not have trims between sections. Either re-sequence to hide them of insert trim commands.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

How you set a jump stitch cut will depend on the digitizing software. Most commercial embroidery machines will allow you to set the jump trim settings on the machine so programing a trim between objects is not necessary.

A tip I picked up was to not set a trim command when digitizing the design just use the jump trim settings on the embroidery machine. My machine allows you to set a number of jumps and a length of a jump before the machine does a trim. If you set a trim command in the digitizing software then you are stuck with it, unless you go back and remove the command in the software. 

Too many trims will slow down the machine and take longer to complete the sew out.

zoom monster is right most jump stitches can be hidden when the colors are correctly sequenced


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

I might point out that if you do use the JUMP-Trim settings , that you need to make sure that you have locks. This can be automated as well on the machine side, but on really small elements(text or fine details) it's better in my opinion to do this in the file as you know what you'll get and you've got flexibility to change on a case by case basis.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

When finished and trimming those by hand do most of you leave the smallest ones intact, or trim even the small ones?


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

zoom_monster said:


> I might point out that if you do use the JUMP-Trim settings , that you need to make sure that you have locks. This can be automated as well on the machine side, but on really small elements(text or fine details) it's better in my opinion to do this in the file as you know what you'll get and you've got flexibility to change on a case by case basis.


I agree lock stitches are best set in the software when digitizing the design. 

The digitizing software I use allows lock stitches to be set at the start and end of each item. Most digitizing programs set lock stitches on as the default setting.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Louie2010 said:


> When finished and trimming those by hand do most of you leave the smallest ones intact, or trim even the small ones?


Depends on how small the small ones are. Sometimes I leave them, sometimes I trim. If they don't take away from the overall appearance then I leave them.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Jumps and runs. A jump stops at one element and travels non-stop to the next. A run has stitches in between elements.

I use runs often to sew the same color in different areas. I plan for a succeeding color to cover the runs. There is totally no reason for the machine to trim between.

Jumps are usually limited by the machine; most machines will turn a long jump into a trim. I use jumps between closely spaced elements that won't be sewn over to avoid a trim; a trim between each letter causes more problems in my experience than trimming does.

I snip out jumps that are easily visible. I don't trim where the jump is either insignificant or you couldn't see it without looking carefully for it.

Sometimes the last stitch will pop up, but since you aren't trimming the bobbin side, it isn't going to just unravel like a sweater or something. Trim whatever pops up... just depends on the design.


----------

